# If you were to trade Webber



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If you were to trade Webber back to Sacramento, who would you want in return? Even if you wouldn't trade him, just say a guy. This is research


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Peja and Bibby.

haha


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

No need for Peja or Bibby when you have Korver and AI. I say you'd want Brad Miller and three picks or lots of cash.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

jpk said:


> No need for Peja or Bibby when you have Korver and AI. I say you'd want Brad Miller and three picks or lots of cash.


i was kidding. there isn't anyone on the Kings roster that would really fit here. Bibby would be nice so we could have a real point guard, but AI is AI.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

There's no way the Kings would want him back. 

But hopefully we find a sucker to take his contract off our hands.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

As a Kings fan i'd take him. Only because he was so key to the team's offense, and now SAC sucks, and 3 guesses why.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I'd take Miller straight up, he's a center whos got the same skill set and is younger. No question.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I was gonna say the same thing. Brad Miller is a legitimate big man.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> I was gonna say the same thing. Brad Miller is a legitimate big man.


I would not give webber up for him or any other player on that team Webbers played well for this team this year if you couldnt see how much he would be missed like he was in the SUNs game then yall are blind


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I would not give webber up for him or any other player on that team Webbers played well for this team this year if you couldnt see how much he would be missed like he was in the SUNs game then yall are blind


Your crazy if you think Webber is going to take you anywhere but to a first round playoff exit. By trading for Miller, you get an equally valued player who will play longer and probably for less money, so quite the contrary my friend, you would be the blind one. I'm not even mentioning what kind of damage a legit center can do in the East.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Why would we need a third legit center? Especially when we only have one legit starting power forward?


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Since when is Steven Hunter legit, and he's not a true center anyway. Him and Sammy would be better served playing the PF spot on D anyway.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Bro, that would be crazy if you had Sammy and Hunter starting. It would be a shotblocking city. C-Webb is holding you guys down. I've seen him miss tons of hookshots and jumpers he would usually make. If you had the old C-Webb, this would be a fun team to watch.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Mattjb34 said:


> Since when is Steven Hunter legit, and he's not a true center anyway. Him and Sammy would be better served playing the PF spot on D anyway.


He's 7 ft tall, has post moves, can block shots, can rebound on occasion, plays defense and has played center since he came into the league. I'd say thats legit.

Sammy is a center too. Just without the post moves.

If you started both of them you wouldn't have any ball movement or reliable low post scoring.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

jizzy said:


> Bro, that would be crazy if you had Sammy and Hunter starting. It would be a shotblocking city. C-Webb is holding you guys down. I've seen him miss tons of hookshots and jumpers he would usually make. If you had the old C-Webb, this would be a fun team to watch.


THANK YOU !!!

Finally... there's someone out there who can see past Webber's meaningless stats. Averging 20 and 10 a night is good but Webber no longer changes the complexion of a game by his play. He's not bad but he's just a fraction of his former self. He aint taking us anywhere especially past the 1st round. 

Sorry, but someone had to say it.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> THANK YOU !!!
> 
> Finally... there's someone out there who can see past Webber's meaningless stats. Averging 20 and 10 a night is good but Webber no longer changes the complexion of a game by his play. He's not bad but he's just a fraction of his former self. He aint taking us anywhere especially past the 1st round.
> 
> Sorry, but someone had to say it.


Webber isn't a game breaker anymore. But A.I. still is. Webber is working out fairly well as a role player, certainly better than any other diminished star to play with Iverson. 

Could you find another PF to give the team the same results? Probably, but you would very likely end up paying that guy as much as C-Webb. The team could certainly be in much worse shape with another randon PF in his place.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> He's 7 ft tall, has post moves, can block shots, can rebound on occasion, plays defense and has played center since he came into the league. I'd say thats legit.
> 
> Sammy is a center too. Just without the post moves.
> 
> If you started both of them you wouldn't have any ball movement or reliable low post scoring.


 Steven Hunter has post moves???


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> THANK YOU !!!
> 
> Finally... there's someone out there who can see past Webber's meaningless stats. Averging 20 and 10 a night is good but Webber no longer changes the complexion of a game by his play. He's not bad but he's just a fraction of his former self. He aint taking us anywhere especially past the 1st round.
> 
> Sorry, but someone had to say it.


 I agree


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

You still think so after the way he carried the team through three overtimes tonight to win against Boston? He did everything except hand out beer and popcorn.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Chris Webber has been great thus far scoring the basketball, and getting us the boards, but other then that? Come on he hasn't changed this team one bit, if anything else AI'S doing all the work, we're lucky that he proved LB wrong and is a LEGIT 1 guard. If we didn't have a solid PG our offense would be worse


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Chris Webber has been great thus far scoring the basketball, and getting us the boards, but other then that? Come on he hasn't changed this team one bit, if anything else AI'S doing all the work, we're lucky that he proved LB wrong and is a LEGIT 1 guard. If we didn't have a solid PG our offense would be worse


Do you watch the games or no and yes this is a serious question


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I only caught 8, and I must say that Allen Iverson DOES make better decisions with the basketball, but none will ever be better then East Snow. At least we have a 1 guard. I'm thinking of the NBA draft next year, say Dee Brown of Illionis?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I only caught 8, and I must say that Allen Iverson DOES make better decisions with the basketball, but none will ever be better then East Snow. At least we have a 1 guard. I'm thinking of the NBA draft next year, say Dee Brown of Illionis?


 Dee Brown is not an NBA caliber point guard


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

True, but you cannot teach making decisions of 25-0, last year. There's a reason they were un-defeated, Dee Brown's that reason. It all starts with the pass. Allen Iverson has certainly gotten ALOT better, but I think he is more productive at the 2, where he can take those shots without hurting us, and I also think as Dee Matures, we'd have a nice pick


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

The one positive thing I can say about having Webber on the team besides some other random PF is having his experience and basketball savvy in big games. He does do little things, smart things that veterans do that makes winning easier down the stretch. 

Most recently was his triple ot play in the final minutes. I couldn't see one of our younger guys doing that.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I can see Iguodala doing that sorta thing in his prime, but yea I agree with ya.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> True, but you cannot teach making decisions of 25-0, last year. There's a reason they were un-defeated, Dee Brown's that reason. It all starts with the pass. Allen Iverson has certainly gotten ALOT better, but I think he is more productive at the 2, where he can take those shots without hurting us, and I also think as Dee Matures, we'd have a nice pick


Dee Brown is not going to get a whole lot better than he is now, he's pretty much maxed out his talent which is compliment to him, unfortuneately that won't translate to success in the NBA. He didn't carry that Illinois team last year, they had other NBA talent in Luther Head, Deron Williams (who some consider the best out of that team), and James Augustine plus nice role players in Roger Powell and Co. Having a sub 6 foot backcourt in the NBA generally isn't a good idea either. This team needs quality veterans, not any more youth unless its a can't miss stud.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

A taller, defensive guard like Rajon Rondo would blend with AI better, IMO. Too bad he'll probably be gone unless we snag a top 10 pick. I know he's only a soph. but I think he'll try and get out of there before Kentucky really starts struggling.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> True, but you cannot teach making decisions of 25-0, last year. There's a reason they were un-defeated, Dee Brown's that reason. It all starts with the pass. Allen Iverson has certainly gotten ALOT better, but I think he is more productive at the 2, where he can take those shots without hurting us, and I also think as Dee Matures, we'd have a nice pick


 Playing PG has allowed AI to make the transition he has. HEs not better off at the 2. Why darft Dee Brown. Isnt that what Louis Williams was for?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> True, but you cannot teach making decisions of 25-0, last year. There's a reason they were un-defeated, Dee Brown's that reason. It all starts with the pass. Allen Iverson has certainly gotten ALOT better, but I think he is more productive at the 2, where he can take those shots without hurting us, and I also think as Dee Matures, we'd have a nice pick


 Playing PG has allowed AI to make the transition he has. HEs not better off at the 2. Why darft Dee Brown. Isnt that what Louis Williams was for?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> True, but you cannot teach making decisions of 25-0, last year. There's a reason they were un-defeated, Dee Brown's that reason. It all starts with the pass. Allen Iverson has certainly gotten ALOT better, but I think he is more productive at the 2, where he can take those shots without hurting us, and I also think as Dee Matures, we'd have a nice pick


 Playing PG has allowed AI to make the transition he has. HEs not better off at the 2. Why darft Dee Brown. Isnt that what Louis Williams was for?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Louis Williams has not played squat, as far as I'm concerned waive him. You hate BK? I hate Maurice Cheeks.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Louis Williams has not played squat, as far as I'm concerned waive him. You hate BK? I hate Maurice Cheeks.


 and Dee Williams would be?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Very Very funny, Louis Williams as well as the rest of the team is being mis-used, can't you see it?


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Dude, Louis Williams just turned 19. Unless you're a man-child freak like Lebron or Garnett, garbage time minutes are all you're going to see from the kid.

I'm not sure why he decided to skip school. He could've went to any program he wanted, became a great college player, built his rep, and go out a top 10 pick (and more $$). You don't progress as a player by sitting on the bench.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, Louis Williams is an idiot. I'm sure he got pressured by a money hungry agent and his friends/family who wanted to mooch off of him. Have you seen him on the court? He's physically tiny and seriously under developed. Lebron had the body of a giant when he came out, but that's rare.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

jpk said:


> Yeah, Louis Williams is an idiot. I'm sure he got pressured by a money hungry agent and his friends/family who wanted to mooch off of him. Have you seen him on the court? He's physically tiny and seriously under developed. Lebron had the body of a giant when he came out, but that's rare.


Well, he helped us win the Minnesota game.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Well, he helped us win the Minnesota game.


Wierd, I thought it was Iggy's game-winner that did it for us in that one. Maybe we were watching different games?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

jpk said:


> Wierd, I thought it was Iggy's game-winner that did it for us in that one. Maybe we were watching different games?


Actually he was referencing Iggys comment after the game that it was Louis Williams who was watching the game in the locker room that informed the guys how Bill Walton was trashin em the whole game and Iggy said that was what made them come out and get back in the game


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Actually he was referencing Iggys comment after the game that it was Louis Williams who was watching the game in the locker room that informed the guys how Bill Walton was trashin em the whole game and Iggy said that was what made them come out and get back in the game


Thank You.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Route I-76 said:


> Actually he was referencing Iggys comment after the game that it was Louis Williams who was watching the game in the locker room that informed the guys how Bill Walton was trashin em the whole game and Iggy said that was what made them come out and get back in the game


Everybody has a place on the team...


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Thank You.


Ahhh....so you were being sarcastic? OK, I get it. Yeah sure, Louis Williams is really putting his skills to use keeping the locker room clean.


----------

